# Cataract Doctors in Houston, TX



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Marcie said:


> I was wondering if anyone in the Houston, Texas area could recommend a good doctor to evaluate my Sasha's eyes. She is gradually going blind from cataracts. I would like to know if the cataracts could be removed or at least one eye saved.


Hi, Marcie:
I'm sorry to hear about Sasha. Do you know the cause of her cataracts, ie. is it diabetes or congenital?

I don't personally know of any good canine opthamologists in the Houston area but my rescue Brandy had cataract surgery at 15 years of age and regained his vision. His cataracts were due to diabetes and his doc said those are highly treatable. 

I found this one on Google:
Eye Care for Animals - Austin's Leading Animal Eye Care Clinic

Keep us posted and good luck. Should you face a worst-case scenario, I highly recommend this book:
Amazon.com: Living With Blind Dogs: A Resource Book and Training Guide for the Owners of Blind and Low-Vision Dogs, Second Edition (9780967225340): Caroline D. Levin: Books


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Rowan, thank you so much for your concern and help. 

No, I don't know what type cataracts they are. After posting this I did an internet search and found the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists and they list doctors in your area. In fact there is one only 7 miles from me. I made an appointment for Sasha for Wednesday to have her evaluated. 

Veterinarians & Public

After we adopted her we found out she had cataracts and that is when our doctor (now deceased) said it was inevitable that she would go blind. Our new doctor has not mentioned it since I never brought it up with him thinking there was no hope. 

After we noticed she really was having trouble at night seeing outside, We got the same book you just recommended and have been trying to teach her different things in the book. My poor baby, she is not as smart and quick as most dogs and learning has been difficult for her. She remembers some things but not others. 

I got her when she was just turning 6 in 2009. She was an owner surrender and I'm guessing she belonged to someone's aged mother that either got put in a nursing home or died and the family took her and weren't nice to her. Sometime I wonder if she didn't have a head injury, she does duck her head still when you go to pet her and she has issues with approaching food and water bowls, like someone must have hit her every time she went to eat or drink.

For all her difficulties and imperfections she is the sweetest, kindest dog you would ever want to meet. She is very brave, loyal and still trusting even though she must have had a rough go of it. She never meets a stranger and loves all children, dogs and cats.

If there is a chance to have her not go into her golden years sightless, I am going to give it to her. She has given me so much more. I can't believe my husband is on board with this, he said we need to do anything we can to help her.

Thank you again for all your help and suggestions, I will let you know what the doctor says on Wednesday.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Hi, Marcie:
> I'm sorry to hear about Sasha. Do you know the cause of her cataracts, ie. is it diabetes or congenital?
> 
> I don't personally know of any good canine opthamologists in the Houston area but my rescue Brandy had cataract surgery at 15 years of age and regained his vision. His cataracts were due to diabetes and his doc said those are highly treatable.
> ...


OH my goodness! I just looked up the doctor in Austin you found and he has an office in Houston and that is the one I am going to on Wednesday! Go figure, Thank you Rowan for your help and encouragement!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Marcie said:


> OH my goodness! I just looked up the doctor in Austin you found and he has an office in Houston and that is the one I am going to on Wednesday! Go figure, Thank you Rowan for your help and encouragement!


Good luck, *Marcie*, and good going, *Rowan*! This exchange between the two of you shows _the best of the best _when it comes to the good this forum can do. I so hope things go well at Sasha's appointment, let us know. Marcie, your devotion to your girl makes her a champion winning poodle in my book. When I think of "giving back to the breed," I think of people like you two.:nod:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here is the eye car for Houston:
Eye Care for Animals - Houston's Leading Animal Eye Care Clinic

This is the same chain that does CERF eye exams for cheap. There is one near my house, too. They do pretty neat stuff for dogs eyes.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Sasha went to the eye doctor.*

Well Sasha's eye evaluation appointment was today and as I feared, he said she is gradually going blind and it is a genetic disorder. She has Progressive Retinal Atrophy. It is a gradual blindness and being gradual he said she should be able to adjust relatively quickly to her blindness. The doctor said if you have another dog, put a bell on the other dog so she can easily follow it and don’t move the furniture around. I guess I was supposed to get GiGi for Sasha's seeing eye dog. She also has small cataracts that aren’t helping but he gave me some ointment to put in her eyes to help with that and keep them from getting any larger too soon.

I guess I kind of knew, but was hoping it was only cataracts and they could do surgery. You know they have laser surgery for cataracts on dogs, cats, etc now. Wow, veterinary medicine has really advanced a lot.

I wonder if they do eye transplants for dogs?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *Marcie,* I was right there with you hoping for better news! Still, I know you can keep Sasha oriented and safe, even as her sight fades. Our last dog was largely sightless for the last year or so of her life. Not moving the furniture and putting some scented cologne around the legs of the furniture and stairs seemed to help her a good deal. I am sorry you didn't come away from the opthamologist's with better news. And I know if you could somehow help her keep her vision, you would. _Ugh_, the things that can happen to sweet poodles and those who love them!:clover:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh, Marcie, I'm so sorry to hear Sasha has PRA. I do feel better knowing she's in such great hands. Many people can't be bothered by a blind or 'imperfect' dog, and that's sad. I know you'll do everything possible to ensure she has the best Golden Years!

I do highly recommend Caroline Levin's book (she has a new one out too) for anyone with a blind dog. It was recommended to me by Brandy's surgeon and multiple other people. ETA: Forgot to add that I'm glad you got it! It helped me sssoooo much. 

Brandy's blindness was seemingly overnight per the rescue vet and yet he adapted. Most people didn't realize he was blind until they saw his eyes. He mapped the house and charged ahead on walks!

Keep us posted on Sasha's progress. She sounds so much like my 2nd rescue, Lord Byron, who was also white. My vet thinks he was a puppy mill dump as he would collapse to the floor (like Bambi on ice) when anyone tried to pick him up. But he was the sweetest little guy.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your concern, well wishes and advice. Believe me I will be needing advice. 

I am going to try harder with the training in the book and see what we can do. Like I said, she is sweet, kind, loveable but not the sharpest knife in the drawer. Sometimes she does things that make you think she is brilliant and then others she is dumb as a rock. 

The other day after I had given them all raw bones to eat outside, my husband went to let them all back in the house and she was the only one that had a bone in her mouth. As she is coming toward the door like she is going to bring it in with her, my husband looks at her and says "you know you can't bring that into the house". He said his mouth droped open when she laid the bone down on the deck and came into the house. It was just a coincidence, but it sure impressed my husband. 

We did go for a walk last night without the other two and I did notice that her peripheral vision isn't what it was even last month. She went right by a sewer grate without noticing and usually she shys and pulls to get away from them. I am looking at that as a positive. She has a fear of anything that looks like a hole in the ground, dark painted lines on pavement, etc. I'm sure that has to do with her lack of clear vision.

Again, THANK YOU ALL for your kindness!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My toy poodle Coco became blind from diabetes at age eight. He managed very well with everything and I know you and Sasha will, too.


----------

